

Real Geek Heart Beats in Xkcd's Stick Figures - drm237
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/theweb/news/2007/11/xkcd

======
oxtopus
This begs the question: How the heck do you become a 23 yr old former NASA
roboticist?

~~~
brianmckenzie
If you go to a school whose physics department is helping NASA with something,
and you have a job there, you can work on NASA robots. I knew a guy who worked
on the Mars rover when he was 19 or 20.

He was super-smart, but that probably goes without saying.

~~~
blader
Really? Who was it? I was in the same group.

~~~
brianmckenzie
As silly as it sounds, I don't remember his name. He was a friend-of-a-friend,
I think he only mentioned it to me because I had NASA patches all over my
backpack. If you're really interested I can ask around.

